# Few Photos Of Piranhas



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

love the elongates








thanks for sharing man. the tank looks really dark and cool looking. very natural looking. your fish are amazing man


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful looking Elongatus!!!!Nice setup!!!


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Great looking fishes!
What's the piranha in the first to pictures?
elongatus is my least favorite but I have to admit yours really look cool.


----------

